# Finish is not shiny?



## theHullTurn (Jan 6, 2010)

On my last couple of pens i have started using a CA/BLO finish. I am using some loctite super glue that i had in my house. However, When i compare it to other pens i see on the forum with CA/BLO finish. Mine looks dull and is nowhere close to having the glass like and shiny look that others have acheived. :frown: 

Any ideas on why this is? My super glue says it contains CA so maybe it is not all CA? Should I get different glue? Any other ideas?

Thanks for your time!


----------



## bradh (Jan 6, 2010)

Are you sanding and buffing after? I find CA/BLO can be dull until sanded and buffed.


----------



## theHullTurn (Jan 6, 2010)

Hmmm no! That might be it. What do you recommend buffing with?


----------



## snyiper (Jan 6, 2010)

I use Mothers mag polish!!


----------



## jleiwig (Jan 6, 2010)

Sand through 12000 grit MicroMesh and then polish with a plastic or automotive polish.


----------



## Steve Busey (Jan 6, 2010)

Nathan, you might also try another grade of CA - the standard Loctite Super Glue might not be the optimum formulation for pen finishes. I used to use the Stick-Fast brand from the local WW chain stores, but after inconsistencies in the cure time between bottles, I've switched to Mannie's EZ Bond - woodenwonderstx dot com.


----------



## theHullTurn (Jan 6, 2010)

Ok thanks for the help guys! Ill try that stuff out!


----------



## gwisher (Jan 6, 2010)

I am also trying the CA finish and for the most part I am having success.  I micromesh between all coats and use plastic polish after the last coat is micro meshed.  I have learned to not put too much pressure when applying the plastic polish or it eats through the CA and then you have to sand the CA off and start over.


----------



## ZanderPommo (Jan 13, 2010)

if you don't mm after CA it will be a satin finish, and that is if it is applies very evenly.
one member however is able to just apply then use plastic polish.
i think it is Ryan O'Sullivan? or something like that. he has a great video on youtube.


----------



## dustmaker (Jan 13, 2010)

Three things come to mind.  
It could be the glue, but I would suspect this last.  
It could be the sanding as others have mentioned.  If you haven't tried micro mesh, do yourself a favor and get some.  It works wonders at bringing CA finish and acrylics to a high gloss.  Alternatively you could get a buffing wheel, but the MM is cheaper and IMHO works better and is easier to use.  I still buff from time to time as well.
It could be you are using too much BLO.  Any excess oil (BLO or natural wood oil) will tend to cause dullness in a CA finish.


----------



## theHullTurn (Jan 13, 2010)

Ok it was the sanding! Thanks guys! I got some micro mesh and it works wonders in shining it up. Thanks for the help everyone!


----------



## jleiwig (Jan 13, 2010)

theHullTurn said:


> Ok it was the sanding! Thanks guys! I got some micro mesh and it works wonders in shining it up. Thanks for the help everyone!


 
No problem.  I knew it wasn't the loctite, as I've used it in the past and it works fine.


----------



## doeringr (Jan 13, 2010)

I'd definitely spend the cash and get some Micro Mesh up to 12,000.  When I do a CA finish, I put on enough to feel like I've got a good "above wood" layer and then even go back down to 220 and work my way all the way through the grits to 12,000.  Then, I finish off with a little HUT stick to just give it a protective covering.


----------

